# Problème écran tactile Ipod Touch



## marchi (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possède un Ipod Touch 16Go depuis 8 mois maintenant. J'en étais vraiment très content jusqu'à ces derniers temps où l'écran a commencé à se bloqué en mode verrouillage.  Impossible de déverrouiller, l'écran tactile ne réagit pas. Un petit Reset en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton du haut et celui sous l'écran redémarrage et ça remarche.

Sauf que depuis une semaine, il est complètement bloqué j'ai tout essayé Reset, une restauration depuis Itunes, il ne veut plus rien savoir. Mon Ipod Touch est donc inutilisable.

Est ce que quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui se passe , est ce que c'est un problème connu sur l'écran tactile de l'Ipod/Iphone ? est ce que ça peut venir de la protection qui est dessus (mais qui est là depuis le jour où je l'ai acheté)?


----------



## nicolasf (29 Septembre 2008)

Ça n'est pas normal et je pencherai pour un problème matériel. Il est encore sous garantie donc à ta place je ferais jouer cela...


----------



## marchi (29 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse, effectivement j'ai bien peur que ce soit sérieux, mon ipod est super protégé, constamment dans une pochette en cuir, j'ai un film de protection devant et derrière et je fais très attention. ce n'est donc certainement pas du à un choc

Il doit encore être sous garantie, je l'ai eu à Noël l'année dernière. Par contre il a été acheté par correspondance sur un site bien connu, est ce que je peux l'emmener en SAV dans n'importe quel Apple premium reseller ?


----------



## nicolasf (29 Septembre 2008)

En théorie tu peux le déposer n'importe où avec une preuve d'achat, mais à ta place j'appellerai Apple d'abord. Soit ils te diront de te rendre dans un APR, auquel cas tu n'auras plus qu'à le faire, soit ils le prendront en charge directement, via UPS.


----------



## marchi (30 Septembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses


----------



## marchi (3 Octobre 2008)

J'ai contacté le SAV d' Apple hier soir. Après la description de ma panne, Apple prend en charge mon Ipod, UPS doit venir le chercher et l'envoyer chez Apple. Après soit il sera réparé, soit il sera changé. Wait and See


----------



## nicolasf (3 Octobre 2008)

Content que ça se termine ainsi... (y a pas à dire, c'est bien pratique UPS, surtout quand on ne paye pas...)


----------

